# 70-200 for trip to Vegas and Grand Canyon



## mw (Mar 19, 2013)

Packing for a trip to Vegas and Grand Canyon. Just wondering if it's worth taking along the 70-200. Trying to keep down the weight. Any thought?

Taking: 5D3, 17-40 f/4, and 24-70 f/2.8.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd bring it just because the Grand Canyon is so large. It won't get used as much as the other lenses, but it should get you some shots that you won't be able to get otherwise. It also depends on how long you'll be staying there and how many spots you'll be able to visit. If you are hiking/driving through large portions of the park and can get to many scenic spots, then the 70-200 is less useful.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oddly, telephoto shots of the Canyon can be very compelling and many excellent examples are made with longer focal lengths for vista's like this.

UWA's are good...but there is a place for telephotos in this case. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## grant862 (Mar 19, 2013)

I did a backpacking trip 2 decembers ago, hiking from the south rim, down to the canyon, then back up. I brought a 10-20 and a 70-200 on a crop body. I used the 10-20 70% of the time. Once down in the canyon, I was glad I had the extra reach for the Condors and Deer that we came across. But for being only up on the rim, I think a 17-40/24-70 is more than sufficient.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 20, 2013)

We spent three days at the Grand Canyon south rim and a day on the north rim last summer. I recommend taking the 70-200 along.

At that time we visited, I did not have a 70-200, but used a rented 100-400mm L for maybe 15% of my total shots, including some memorable shots of wildlife and some nice landscapes. I just took my standard zoom (EF-S 15-85mm) and 7D along for any hikes beyond a mile or two due to the weight and used the long lens from the overlooks and on short hikes.


----------



## rpt (Mar 20, 2013)

I used the 24-105L in Vegas. At the Grand Canyon I mostly used the 100-400L.


----------



## NorthDallas40 (Mar 22, 2013)

The 17-40 and 24-70 will cover the UWA to normal range pretty well. Those two will be all you need in Vegas.

For the Grand Canyon I'd strongly recommend also adding a 70-200 for wildlife and creative landscape shots as well as on-location portraits of friends or family.


----------



## RussRoc (Mar 22, 2013)

I did a 10 day river trip through the Grand Canyon a few years ago and really didn't have the room for a 70-200 mm. I only had my 24-105mm on my 5D Mk2.. There were times (not on the river) I wished I had the 70-200 or larger for wildlife. 

If you have the room then take the lens. If your backpacking, I would likely leave the lens home.


----------



## npherno (Mar 23, 2013)

mw said:


> Packing for a trip to Vegas and Grand Canyon. Just wondering if it's worth taking along the 70-200. Trying to keep down the weight. Any thought?
> 
> Taking: 5D3, 17-40 f/4, and 24-70 f/2.8.



You might want to take the 70-200 for some sightseeing stuff in Vegas. I saw a shooter with one @ the Stratosphere taking shots along the strip. There is also the possibility of perhaps shooting some sights on a helicopter ride, where that range might be useful.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 7, 2013)

I was pondering whether or not to bring along my 70-200 for an upcoming trip to Vegas and the Grand Canyon via helicopter that will land at the bottom of the Canyon for roughly 30-40 minutes.

Here is my lineup:
5D Mk.3
Canon 17-40
Canon 24-105
Canon 50 1.4
85 1.8
100L
135L
Canon 70-200/F4/IS
Canon 1.4 TC

I was thinking the following for sure:
5D Mk.3
Canon 17-40
Canon 24-105

**Optional**
70-200
1.4 TC
50 or 85 prime

I have a Benro travel angel carbon tripod too but obviously trying to keep the size of the kit down for this trip.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------

